# Meklē produktu? >  jaudas regulators

## mi5ters

sveiki! lieta tada ka man vajag regulet jaudu saucamiem TENIEM (ТЭН ) jauda bus 4k! arko vislabak to izdarit?vienkarshi no tam lietam neko nesaprotu!   ::

----------


## defs

Drosi vien ar kādu tiristoru vai semistoru. 4kw būs kādi 18A,tad jau pietiks TC-122-25 vau kaut kas līdzīgs.
Vēl varinats,ja gadijumā vajadzīga kada temperatūra http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=5532
Tikai jāskatās vai nebūs kāds relejs jaliek starpā.

----------


## mi5ters

paldies par atbildi  ::  a kur var dabut to tiristoru vai semistoru? man temperaturu nevajag regulet! tikai jaudu!

----------


## defs

Lūdzu,te var dabūt http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=1_58_743
Te ir ārzemju.Tas,ko iepriekš rakstiju ir krievu.

----------


## mi5ters

a vinsh shitads! es vienkarshi biju domajis ka uzreiz gatau var nopirkt!

----------


## defs

Nu šajā forumā visi kaut ko lodē.Gatavs jāmekle būs veikalā.

----------


## mi5ters

zel ka nemaku lodet  ::

----------


## Obsis

Līdz 1 kW esmu atradis samērā ērtu risinājumu - rezerves daļu rokas urbmašīnām - slēdzīti ar iebūvēto tiristoru regulatoru. Maksā kādu pusotru latu, bet regulē ja ne gluži plūstoši tad vismaz pietiekoši smalkiem soļiem, ir mazs, robusts, un viss garantēti kust. 

Citādi jātaisa pašam, vai nu labi labo ar kT117 vai ar lambda diodes ekvivalentu uz pretī slēgtiem diviem kT315 (vai vienu GT311 vai P416 lavīnrežīmā) vai pavisam truli prastu ar vienu augstvoltīgu trani kas stūrē kH-202. Ui, aizmirsu, var arī komplektu, kH-102 stūrē KH202 vai neonene TH03 stūrē šamo.

----------

